# How often do you fire up your smoker?



## gmc2003 (May 23, 2017)

Just curious, I'm not talking about grilling a steak or burgers on the Kettle, gasser, or <insert your grill here>. I'm talking about your smoker. I usually use mine about once or twice a month(weather permitting), and load it up. Then I vac-seal the leftovers for lunch at work or dinner during the week. A few times a year I'll also use it for cold smoking salmon, cheese or nuts. I know if I used it a whole lot more my wife would get sick of it. She likes a little variation in her meals. As I read some of these threads it seems like some members smoke almost all their meals. Again just curious....

Chris


----------



## sauced (May 23, 2017)

Same here, about twice a month. I only smoke for family and parties.


----------



## phatbac (May 23, 2017)

I smoke as often as i can. bout 3-4 times a month. My wife does get tired of smoked meat so i try to mix it up using meat in things like enchiladas or pot pie or stuff like that. I cook for extended family and neighbors just to be nice and give away a good amount of food. I love to smoke.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## shyzabrau (May 23, 2017)

About 1 - 3 times per week. Having a Bradley Electric and an AMNPS means that I can set it up pretty quickly when I get the whim, and make small batches. I work from a home office, so I can easily do a quick smoke mid week. (Tomorrow or Thursday, I plan to smoke the two Canadian bacon loins that are currently curing.)

I make sausage about once a month and like to share that at homebrew club meetings and parties. I love to make bacon-wrapped chicken thigh bites for parties as well.













IMG_1639.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 14, 2017






Now that the pool is open (despite the miserable weather at the moment), I hope to have more parties, so that means more smoking! (Of course, I say that but it looks like I may have to go to California for a month and will miss my pool parties!!)


----------



## bluewhisper (May 23, 2017)

As you said, once or twice a month, sometimes more. It depends on the weather and also on whatever is at a good price in the grocery.

Sometimes I'm not smoking a meal, like when I'm smoking dried red pepper pods to grind into a smoked paprika. BTW consider trying that.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 23, 2017)

usually once or twice a month on average,  although its a lot more in the summer and fall than it is in the winter and spring.


----------



## griz400 (May 23, 2017)

about 2 times a month, but usually grill on charcoal grill about 2-3 times a week year round


----------



## slipaway (May 23, 2017)

Like most of the replies - I usually use it 2 -3 times a month. Almost daily I will use my Weber gas grill or a small charcoal grille for a steak, chop, chicken, etc. but 2 -3 times a month the smoker gets fired up.


----------



## chinanick (May 23, 2017)

Not as much as I would like lol. During the week I either travel or get home after 6:30 and try to be in bed by 10 since I'm up at 4


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2017)

Depends on the weather, which usually isn't a problem here in NorCal.  Due to drought busting rain this past winter, it was only fired up about 5 times between Dec and the end of March.  April 5 times.  May twice so far, with this weekend on tap. 3-6 times when weather is good. 

Kettle is used constantly.


----------



## lancep (May 23, 2017)

Well my smoker is my grill so it gets fired up a lot. I kind of go in spurts but I'd say once or twice a week on average. As far as grilling verses smoking I don't know. The other day I was making burgers but didn't have enough charcoal. I lit a half chimney and added a couple splits then cooked the burgers in the smoke box before searing them on the grill grate. So what would you call that? Point is i get a lot of use out of mine but do keep a good variety in my meal plans. Tonight is spaghetti.....


----------



## hardcookin (May 23, 2017)

I fire up my smoker 1-2 times a week. Usually some kind of chicken during the week and a longer cook on the weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

I would say on average a couple of times a month, year round.

Maybe more around the holiday season Nov. - Jan.

Al


----------



## natej (May 24, 2017)

Usually once a week on the weekend.. midweek i have a night off the gym so after work i fire it up for some salmon or maybe a reverse sear

Gives my misses a break from cooking so she loves it as much as i do  :yahoo:


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

natej said:


> Gives my misses a break from cooking so she loves it as much as i do


I do all the cooking (smoked or not), so I don't get that bonus! (I do all the dishes as well, so at least she isn't complaining about the extra mess...)


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 24, 2017)

October to February:

3-4 times a month for hot smokes.

5-6 times a month through the fall/winter for cold smokes. It's the only reliable time in Oklahoma to cold smoke so I try to get it all done.

March to September:

2-3 times a week for hot smokes. We cook outside a ton in the spring, summer, and fall. If something isn't on the smoker there's a good chance the grill is going. There is a pretty good chance they are both going on any given day actually.


----------



## lamar (May 24, 2017)

I will average year around  4-6 times a month including the unreal winter temperatures.  Gotta have that smoked meat if it's zero temp.


----------



## lancep (May 24, 2017)

Lamar said:


> I will average year around  4-6 times a month including the unreal winter temperatures.  Gotta have that smoked meat if it's zero temp.



That's commitment!!


----------



## r2 builders (May 24, 2017)

I try to smoke every Saturday if possible.













20170524_185042.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ May 24, 2017


















20170524_185037.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ May 24, 2017






r2


----------



## millerbuilds (May 24, 2017)

2-3 times per week, until it hits 100 plus, then I slow it back....

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## gmc2003 (May 23, 2017)

Just curious, I'm not talking about grilling a steak or burgers on the Kettle, gasser, or <insert your grill here>. I'm talking about your smoker. I usually use mine about once or twice a month(weather permitting), and load it up. Then I vac-seal the leftovers for lunch at work or dinner during the week. A few times a year I'll also use it for cold smoking salmon, cheese or nuts. I know if I used it a whole lot more my wife would get sick of it. She likes a little variation in her meals. As I read some of these threads it seems like some members smoke almost all their meals. Again just curious....

Chris


----------



## sauced (May 23, 2017)

Same here, about twice a month. I only smoke for family and parties.


----------



## phatbac (May 23, 2017)

I smoke as often as i can. bout 3-4 times a month. My wife does get tired of smoked meat so i try to mix it up using meat in things like enchiladas or pot pie or stuff like that. I cook for extended family and neighbors just to be nice and give away a good amount of food. I love to smoke.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## shyzabrau (May 23, 2017)

About 1 - 3 times per week. Having a Bradley Electric and an AMNPS means that I can set it up pretty quickly when I get the whim, and make small batches. I work from a home office, so I can easily do a quick smoke mid week. (Tomorrow or Thursday, I plan to smoke the two Canadian bacon loins that are currently curing.)

I make sausage about once a month and like to share that at homebrew club meetings and parties. I love to make bacon-wrapped chicken thigh bites for parties as well.













IMG_1639.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 14, 2017






Now that the pool is open (despite the miserable weather at the moment), I hope to have more parties, so that means more smoking! (Of course, I say that but it looks like I may have to go to California for a month and will miss my pool parties!!)


----------



## bluewhisper (May 23, 2017)

As you said, once or twice a month, sometimes more. It depends on the weather and also on whatever is at a good price in the grocery.

Sometimes I'm not smoking a meal, like when I'm smoking dried red pepper pods to grind into a smoked paprika. BTW consider trying that.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 23, 2017)

usually once or twice a month on average,  although its a lot more in the summer and fall than it is in the winter and spring.


----------



## griz400 (May 23, 2017)

about 2 times a month, but usually grill on charcoal grill about 2-3 times a week year round


----------



## slipaway (May 23, 2017)

Like most of the replies - I usually use it 2 -3 times a month. Almost daily I will use my Weber gas grill or a small charcoal grille for a steak, chop, chicken, etc. but 2 -3 times a month the smoker gets fired up.


----------



## chinanick (May 23, 2017)

Not as much as I would like lol. During the week I either travel or get home after 6:30 and try to be in bed by 10 since I'm up at 4


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2017)

Depends on the weather, which usually isn't a problem here in NorCal.  Due to drought busting rain this past winter, it was only fired up about 5 times between Dec and the end of March.  April 5 times.  May twice so far, with this weekend on tap. 3-6 times when weather is good. 

Kettle is used constantly.


----------



## lancep (May 23, 2017)

Well my smoker is my grill so it gets fired up a lot. I kind of go in spurts but I'd say once or twice a week on average. As far as grilling verses smoking I don't know. The other day I was making burgers but didn't have enough charcoal. I lit a half chimney and added a couple splits then cooked the burgers in the smoke box before searing them on the grill grate. So what would you call that? Point is i get a lot of use out of mine but do keep a good variety in my meal plans. Tonight is spaghetti.....


----------



## hardcookin (May 23, 2017)

I fire up my smoker 1-2 times a week. Usually some kind of chicken during the week and a longer cook on the weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

I would say on average a couple of times a month, year round.

Maybe more around the holiday season Nov. - Jan.

Al


----------



## natej (May 24, 2017)

Usually once a week on the weekend.. midweek i have a night off the gym so after work i fire it up for some salmon or maybe a reverse sear

Gives my misses a break from cooking so she loves it as much as i do  :yahoo:


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

natej said:


> Gives my misses a break from cooking so she loves it as much as i do


I do all the cooking (smoked or not), so I don't get that bonus! (I do all the dishes as well, so at least she isn't complaining about the extra mess...)


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 24, 2017)

October to February:

3-4 times a month for hot smokes.

5-6 times a month through the fall/winter for cold smokes. It's the only reliable time in Oklahoma to cold smoke so I try to get it all done.

March to September:

2-3 times a week for hot smokes. We cook outside a ton in the spring, summer, and fall. If something isn't on the smoker there's a good chance the grill is going. There is a pretty good chance they are both going on any given day actually.


----------



## lamar (May 24, 2017)

I will average year around  4-6 times a month including the unreal winter temperatures.  Gotta have that smoked meat if it's zero temp.


----------



## lancep (May 24, 2017)

Lamar said:


> I will average year around  4-6 times a month including the unreal winter temperatures.  Gotta have that smoked meat if it's zero temp.



That's commitment!!


----------



## r2 builders (May 24, 2017)

I try to smoke every Saturday if possible.













20170524_185042.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ May 24, 2017


















20170524_185037.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ May 24, 2017






r2


----------



## millerbuilds (May 24, 2017)

2-3 times per week, until it hits 100 plus, then I slow it back....

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

